# créer un écran de veille



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

comment créer un écran de veille pour mac autrement qu'avec quarz composer ? et si possible à partir d'une animation flash...


----------



## apenspel (12 Juin 2007)

SWF2Saver


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

payant


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2007)

Hors-Sujet.

Je d&#233;place dans le forum customisation (quoique le d&#233;veloppement serait pas mal non plus).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> payant



Comme souvent sous Mac pour la customization.


----------

